# My heart is broken this morning



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I received some devastating news about 8pm last night , one of my best friends died suddenly at the age of 49 years yesterday afternoon.She had no history of illness but died of a blood clot to the lung.They raised 4 kids and just getting to the point where they were able to start saving for retirement.I guess this is reminder that we cannot plan for everything in our life


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

My condolences Marina. I know you'll find the strength as you always do in tough time. I hope the family and especially kids will find the ways to get through this. This is just a good reminder that no matter how good your finances are, there are there are some things we have no control over.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

An extremely sad turn of events. I also offer my condolences.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

My condolences


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing with us marina.
My sincere condolences.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Marina. Life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## tendim (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear, but from what little you've shared it sounds like she raised her children to the point where they were adults, which means that they likely have many happy memories to get them through these difficult times. My condolences.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read what happened, Marina. Yesterday was the second anniversary of my husband's sudden death from pancreatic cancer, so it was a sad day for both of us.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Karen, it must be difficult, but you have the happy times/memories that no one can take away.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone and very Sorry Karen .I did not realize you lost your husband so recently. My friend's situation is very sad as she was the one who carried most of the financial burdens.Her husband has not been able to work recently because he had heart attack.She was caring for him and the household too.Her Youngest is 18 and oldest is 30 , I am sure they will have many difficult days ahead but Pat had many friends who loved her and will help her family over the weeks and months to come.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry Marina, and sorry Karen for your loss as well. I lost my dad eight weeks ago and even though we were not close it was still devastating. I can't imagine how you both feel.


----------

